# *** Tan & Blue Brown ***



## user79 (Apr 16, 2006)

Here's something I tried today with the sample sized Tan pig. I just got from MAC 2 days ago. I really like Tan and I think I need to buy a full sized bottle. What do you girls think?

I look soooo pale!!! Damn you, Montreal winter!



















Products all MAC unless otherwise noted

Face:
Clinique stick foundation
Bare Minerals spf15 powder foundation
Plum Foolery blush
Irridescent Powder in Silver Dusk

Eyes (in this order):
Untitled Paint
Tan pigment
White pigment
Blue Brown pigment
Rimmel Chianti kohl eyeliner
L'Oreal Voluminous waterproof mascara

Brows:
NYC brow kit in black

Lips:
Rimmel Lip Vinyl in Star Kissed



*I'm not sure about the blush I just bought, I'm thinking of returning it for a more plum shade, it seems to show up more pinky-red on me!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 16, 2006)

you are gorgeous... looove your eyes. I like tan on you ... it looks poopy on me! =(


----------



## hinna (Apr 16, 2006)

Your skin is so utterly radiant. Glowing.


----------



## asteffey (Apr 16, 2006)

i think its an awesome look!


----------



## user79 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 16, 2006)

you have the most perfect eyebrows ever that really compliment your makeup!...stunning!


----------



## user79 (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautenoir* 
_you have the most perfect eyebrows ever that really compliment your makeup!...stunning!_

 
Awww thanks sweetie!

But I have to say I'm pretty lucky to have inherited my mother's high-arched brows, I just pluck out the strays basically and I'm set. Although I do enhance them with wax and brow powder. It seems to look better than pencil, imo.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 16, 2006)

as usaul... hot....


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 16, 2006)

wow truely beautiful


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 17, 2006)

The lips look amazing.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 17, 2006)

I want skin and brows like yours... it's not fair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But tan looks lovely on you... I like it, it was my first pigment. 
I REALLY like the blush though and I may have to look into getting it!


----------



## Rubrduckeeurtha1 (Apr 17, 2006)

WOW...You are friggen beautiful! LOVE the blush and the eyeshadow!


----------



## user79 (Apr 17, 2006)

The blush IS a nice shade, it just wasn't what I wanted as I already have some other blushes that are very similar. I think I'm exchanging it.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 17, 2006)

you look like a doll! i love it!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 17, 2006)

the 2nd and last pics are GORGEOUS! u r so beautiful


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow, thats pretty... it really brings out your eyes...


----------



## poppy z (Apr 17, 2006)

very beautiful. I love your MU!


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 17, 2006)

the last pic of you is stunning!! you are so gorgeous, and i do agree, tan is such a brill colour on ya


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 17, 2006)

You Are So Gorgeous And The Tan Piggie Looks Amazing On You! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You Have Such An Old Hollywood Glamour Look I Love It!


----------



## TRES TEAL (Apr 17, 2006)

omg, yur eyecolor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .... makeup is gorgeous too


----------



## Willa (Apr 17, 2006)

I LOVE this look!

And, YAY! to another montreal friend!
(I cheated, I went to the salon, I hated my tan too lolll)


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 17, 2006)

Very pretty.


----------



## KJam (Apr 21, 2006)

stunning


----------



## ShirleyK (Apr 24, 2006)

I like the last pic, gorgeous...


----------



## lovelyrose (Apr 24, 2006)

Beautiful! You look great when you let down your hair.


----------



## tigrazza (Apr 24, 2006)

Really, really attractive :>


----------



## lvgz (Apr 24, 2006)

i think in the first pic your blush is too pink, and i would like a more plum color on you [as you said]. the blush looks great in all the other pictures though, so.. i dont know? lol
i think you look great btw


----------



## Sleepykat (Dec 11, 2011)

You are so pretty!


----------

